# Cribbage Boards



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

I finished up 4 of these for the showroom (Was doing a prototype for a customer so figured I'd do some for the showroom) Rustic rough cut maple from a local sawmill, jointed the edges square and knocked off the worst of the saw marks but wanted to leave the character in the boards since the target market is the cabin or campground, did the skirts with Butternut reclaimed form a building built in 1908 so it's got some marks and nail holes and whatnot but that works with the vision I had for them. A few coats of satin WOP, rubbed out with wax and steel wool and Voila! The pegs are spent .223 cases with a bullet epoxied in and the drawer on the end will hold your cards and pegs when not in use. Measures 10 wide, 30 long, and about 18 high.

C and C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Great looking project Colin....I like the bullets. Cool addition. 

How come the holes aren't straight though?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Great looking project Colin....I like the bullets. Cool addition.
> 
> How come the holes aren't straight though?



Because they are all drilled freehand. Just a stop collar on the bit. What with a little walking of the bit here and there. it gets kinda hard to keep them in a perfect line.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Great looking project Colin....I like the bullets. Cool addition.
> 
> How come the holes aren't straight though?



Argghhhh  Now you had me going back to look at all of them. The one pictured was the first one I did and has more irregularity in the holes. the other 3 all look much better. If I keep staring at it and decide it drives me too crazy I'll probably pull it and give it to someone as a gift this holiday season.


----------



## pinky (Nov 20, 2015)

I love it. The only suggestion I would have is if this is something you are going to continue to make, I would make a template out of plexi glass so you can whip thru them and always have the same results.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

pinky said:


> I love it. The only suggestion I would have is if this is something you are going to continue to make, I would make a template out of plexi glass so you can whip thru them and always have the same results.



Yep, That is the plan if I do more of them. I've got a guy that'd CNC one out of lexan or aluminum for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2015)

I thinks its pretty damned great Colin! If you hadn't answered to the reason the holes weren't straight I would have just attributed it to the rustic / handmade look. I think you should do them all that way and avoid any resemblance to a manufactured look. Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 20, 2015)

Pretty sure I see might have to make one for my dad now...that's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Pretty sure I see might have to make one for my dad now...that's awesome!



Go for it! I built these to stand free on the floor but I've also seen them done with a hole a the top to hang on a wall when not in use. I'd briefly considered doing a table with holes to use .50 BMG for the pegs that could double as a dining room table

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Go for it! I built these to stand free on the floor but I've also seen them done with a hole a the top to hang on a wall when not in use. I'd briefly considered doing a table with holes to use .50 BMG for the pegs that could double as a dining room table


Gonna have to go with 7mm Rem Mag for his table. His favorite rifle since the 70's.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 20, 2015)

Did you use just the casing of expended shells or did you add bullets?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Did you use just the casing of expended shells or did you add bullets?



I glued in some bullets I had laying around to the spent cases. (This picture was from before I finished the tables) If you reload or know someone that does they could probably resize some cases without punching the primer and then use the crimping die to seat and crimp the bullets instead...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 22, 2015)

That's cool, haven't seen any that big before, I'd probably make a small one if I knew how to play haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 22, 2015)

Colin, that is one of my favorite card games. I think you did an awesome job on design and build . With your permission I would like to make one similar to yours.
Thanks,

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 22, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> Colin, that is one of my favorite card games. I think you did an awesome job on design and build . With your permission I would like to make one similar to yours.
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave



Thanks David! Go ahead and make 'em, Maybe someday when one of your boards comes up at a Sotheby's auction it will be listed as a "Schroeder inspired game table"


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2015)

Cool Colin, cool.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 22, 2015)

That's such a practical and useful game board. So very cool. Could envision other possible similar game board ideas. Congrats on a great idea. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 23, 2015)

Very cool, that's a big board! I don't think having the holes aligned perfect is a big deal for a piece like this, goes along with the few saw marks you left. Hope you sell em all....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I glued in some bullets I had laying around to the spent cases. (This picture was from before I finished the tables) If you reload or know someone that does they could probably resize some cases without punching the primer and then use the crimping die to seat and crimp the bullets instead...
> 
> View attachment 91528


If you need more I have .223 dies just send me some cases & I will resize them just pay the shipping. Don't know if I would seat the bullets for you as shipping loaded ammo by mail is illegal . Not that it would be loaded I just don't want to have to explain that. I am sure you could seat them with a drill press if you use boat tail bullets so they start easy. Come to think of it why not just use new loaded ammo for markers?


----------

